# [SOLVED] New System, Wierd Slow down problem



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

I finally built my own computer, I put blood, sweat, and tears (not to mention time and money) into making this a reality. I boot up the system successfully, installed the OS, update all drivers and setup my wireless internet. At first I thought everything was perfect and ready to go, but I start noticing strange slow downs. It occurs when I play Call of Duty 4 and when I'm just browsing around my computer. What's wierder is that it only last a second, but I can feel it's effects (the audio slurrs and the graphics lag) then poof! back to normal. It occurs continously over time. 

Did I wire something wrong? Didn't install the right drivers? Or I have a faulty hardware? 

Help....? Please? 

My System Specifications:

EVGA nForce 680i SLI Motherboard
EVGA 512MB Nvidia 8800GT
Antec NeoPower 650 PSU
Intel Quad Core Q6600
Corsair 2x1 GB Dominator PC2-8500 C5
Western Digital Raptor X 150GB HD
Windows XP Home


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Any help...?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Hi NuclearMage, I don't see any weak links in your part selection, so you can make sure you have all the latest drivers and then test your parts. Start with Memtest86 and run it for 3 passes, then run the hard drive diagnostic software. Check the memory voltage (2.1v I think) requirements of your memory so they are running at the expected speed, also manually adjust the memory timings. Some motherboards default voltage is well short of powering the memory correctly. Download and run CPUz to check the memory timings and cpu speed. Mike

Memtest86

Western Digital

CPUz


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Well I didn't know how to run the Memtest, but here is the information from the CPU-Z 

CPU-Z 1.44 report file

Processor(s) 

Number of processors 1 
Number of cores 4 per processor 
Number of threads 4 per processor 
Name Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 
Code Name Kentsfield 
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
Package Socket 775 LGA 
Family/Model/Stepping 6.F.B 
Extended Family/Model 6.F 
Core Stepping G0 
Technology 65 nm 
Core Speed 1600.5 MHz 
Multiplier x Bus speed 6.0 x 266.7 MHz 
Rated Bus speed 1067.0 MHz 
Stock frequency 2400 MHz 
Instruction sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T 
L1 Data cache (per processor) 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L1 Instruction cache (per processor) 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L2 cache (per processor) 2 x 4096 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size 

Chipset & Memory 

Northbridge NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI SPP rev. A2 
Southbridge NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI MCP rev. A3 
Graphic Interface PCI-Express 
PCI-E Link Width x16 
PCI-E Max Link Width x16 
Memory Type DDR2 
Memory Size 2048 MBytes 
Memory Frequency 400.1 MHz (2:3) 
CAS# Latency (tCL) 5.0 clocks 
RAS# to CAS# (tRCD) 5 clocks 
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5 clocks 
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18 clocks 
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 23 clocks 
Command Rate (CR) 2T 

System 

System Manufacturer EVGA 
System Name 122-CK-NF68 
System S/N 1 
Mainboard Vendor EVGA 
Mainboard Model 122-CK-NF68 
BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
BIOS Version 6.00 PG 
BIOS Date 09/28/2007 

Memory SPD 

Module 1 DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Corsair 
Module 2 DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Corsair 

Software 

Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version 9.0c


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

To run Memtest86 you can either download the Pre-compiled version 3.4a for DOS to create a bootable floppy or download the iso to create a bootable cd. Boot off the media and the test will start running. Did you check the memory voltages? The memory should be running at 5-5-5-15 @2.1v, manually change the timings and voltage to see how it does.


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Yup, Checked it. They're running on 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v. I'm beginning to think it's something to do with my Graphics card now. I'm checking Nvidia Monitor right now and it's displaying my PCI-E in red (Running at 1.4 Volt).


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

CPU z shows the memory running at 5-5-5-18, did you manually change them?


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Yea, I manually changed them through Bios. Hmm is the 8800GT suppose to be running at 1.4 Volt?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Just some weird thing that will make your system slow down for a few seconds at a time.
Drive indexing
outlook checking the mail (This was my slow down one of the hazards of playing games with other software running).


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

What does the bios say the PCI-E voltage is? Monitoring programs are not always the best source for the readings.


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Alright, I'll check that. I think I may have resolved my computer stuttering problem though. It seems that my Wireless PCI card may have cause the problem. That's good news and bad news for me, I removed the card and the problem disappears, but that means I don't have internet. Anyway for me to have both of each world without suffering the faults...?


----------



## NuclearMage (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: New System, Wierd Slow down problem*

Alright guys! Problem resolved, It was the PCI Wireless Card. After reading in eVGA site, it seems that PCI card have a tendency to interfere with the graphics card. It also didn't help when I had differant two wireless adapter drivers running in one PC.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Try a USB wifi dongle, theyre under £10 off ebay and perform the same as internal wifi cards or maybe even faster, because usb ones stick out from your case so u should get a better signal rather than a pci wifi card stuck inside a solid metal case.


----------

